

Watch The Super Bowl 2011 Commercials On YouTube Ad Blitz - techcocktail
http://www.youtube.com/user/adblitz

======
rlm
Non-blogspam link: <http://www.youtube.com/user/adblitz>

~~~
FrankGruber5
It's in the article too.

------
some1else
So glad I got out of advertising.. These are the sorriest pieces of footage
since "Leave Britney Alone"

Update: I'm into conversational marketing, empowering consumers and integrity
in public relations. Emotional branding and entertainment-propaganda are like
the greasy-toxic-sweet junk they sell.

